
Ask HN: Graph DB that can produce visuals to replace process flowcharts? - playbook_ops
Hi HN - I&#x27;m looking to use Neo4j or another graphDB to capture data on how several elements of a process interact. While Neo4j is great for capturing and querying the data; I can&#x27;t find any tools that would allow me to export the nodes &amp; edges in a structured format so that I could use the exported data to replace our process flowcharts (i.e. - define the direction, adjust visual elements, change fonts, assign specific node positions)<p>Does anyone know of any tools that can do this?
======
dman
Would you be willing to pay for such a tool?

~~~
playbook_ops
Ideally not but would be interested in seeing what's available

